# 2009 Poulan pro 5.5hp/24" snowblower



## torqueitup! (Aug 31, 2011)

How much would would you pay for a used 2009 Poulan Pro snowblower? It has a 5.5hp 4 stroke tecumseh snow king engine w/ electric start, 24" wide cut, 23" tall cut, stator powered work light, "diff" lock, metal chute, control console mounted chute control, handle bars made from 1" steel tubing, 2 stage, 12" diameter auger and impeller.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Without seeing any photos I'd estimate it to be worth maybe a little over $400.

Of course, I don't have any first-hand expieriance with this model so maybe someone else will jump in with a more accurate value.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

a 5.5hp 24" model is really stretching the "Pro" designation! 
most Pro models are much larger and much higher HP..but I guess there are no offical rules about calling something a "Pro model"..maybe for Polan this is their top of the line!  if so..well..it compares to middle to low-end of the line for many other brands..

I agree, $400 is probably reasonable for a used machine of that age and size..

I really wouldn't consider it a "pro" model though..those specs are in the "average" to even small size for snowblowers in general..definitely not in the "pro" realm as most people consider Pro models..For other brands, there hasnt been a Pro model with a 5.5hp engine on it since..well..ever!  Ariens was using 8HP engines on their top of the line models by 1970..and for the last 20 years or so all "true" Pro models have had 10 to 13 HP engines on them, and 28" to 36" scoops..5.5hp and 24" is "average" to "low end" these days..

its probably a fine machine, nothing wrong with it.. just not of "pro" caliber..I would ignore the "pro" designation completely, and compare it similar machines of similar specs..brand new, that is probably a $600 to $900 dollar machine today, depending on "trim line" and overall build quality..not lowest end, bit not very high end either..its average, right in the middle.

Scot


----------



## torqueitup! (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks a bunch, only reason why i said pro is because it says pro on the machine


----------

